
The Zettabyte File System (2003) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.cpp.edu/~gkuri/classes/ece426/ZFS.pdf
======
lichtenberger
ZFS is such a great operating system and it still stands the test of time. One
of the best engineered systems and a great inspiration for sure :-)

~~~
lichtenberger
File system for sure... it's late

